# ***The official thread for 2011 Brides***



## Secret

So I noticed there was a thread for 2012 brides so I thought i'd make one for 2011 brides! So lets have your dates, what you have done/booked so far and post any idea's or anything that you might want to share!

I am getting married next August.
So far have booked and put down deposits for: Venue, transport, photographer, chair covers/sashes.
We're making all our own stationary (invites, menus etc)
Save the date cards have been sent out (early I know but important as we're having a week day wedding).
Wedding party has been chosen.
We are slowly putting things together and buying little things as and when we see them. 
:happydance:

How about you lovely ladies???

Dates so far:

2011

Subaru555: January
Leah27:22nd January
maratobe: 29st January
muminlove: 6th February
Debz82: 12th February
Happy: 31st March
dontworry: 1st April
Sleepingbeauty: 9th April
Torsie: 5th April
FemmeEnceinte: 15th April
Missy123 16th April
booflebump: 16th April
xMissxZoiex: 17th April
Mrshart2b: 20th April
rafwife2011: 23rd April
Lola84: ??? April
Boothh: ??? May
sb22: 21st May
topsy: 21st May
Frankie: 21st May
nataliecn: May 28th
xjulesx: 11th June
Connah'sMommy: 11th June
tmr1234: 12th June
sapphire20: 17th June
tmr1234: 25th June
Kirsti: 9th July
littlekitten8: 15th July
katieandbump: 22nd July
sweetcheeks85: 23rd July
MissingBubs: 23rd July
Ornahayes: 6th August
Pinkgirl: 7th August
kintenda: 13th August
honeybee2: 19th August
livestrong: 25th August
firsttimer83: 27th August
Maddiwatts19: 27th August
fallie: 8th September
angelmyky: 9th September
babytots: 31st October
sianyld: 9th November
aidensxmomma: 11th November
broody21: 3rd December
c1reid: 28th December
Shey: 31st December


----------



## sleepinbeauty

Yay! I'm so excited! I can't seem to think of anything else (other than my broodyness, of course! lol)


----------



## sweetcheeks85

:hi:

Yay sooo excited too :happydance:

Here's where im at:

I have booked a package deal which includes; 2 nights Bridal Suite, Vintage Car, Photographer and Piper oh and ofcourse my Venue :dohh: 

Reception- private room booked in Hotel.

Save the dates are getting handed out as we speak!

Wedding party chosen

Wedding theme chosen (I think lol)

Invites (My bridesmaid wants to make them with approval ofcourse ha ha ha) 

Think thats it! Dont know whether that is organised or not lol

When is everyone going to start looking at dresses??

x


----------



## Secret

I don't know yet, probably a bit too soon for me to look at dresses at the mo, got 17 months to go lol. Probably about 9 months before? Do you think that's about right? too late?


----------



## AP

Can I be added to the list? 21st May 2011! :happydance:


----------



## sweetcheeks85

Yeah I feel its a bit soon for me too still got 15 months to go. Think alot of dresses take 6 months to order in but im assuming thats the first set of aterations done? x


----------



## Secret

Do you have any ideas yet about the kind of dress you want? x


----------



## AP

We are only having a small civil ceremony, but i have seen a dress i like. We dont plan to have a huge budget, but i think some of the stuff in the BHS collection is nice, simple but elegant.

We can only book the register office 3 months in advance tho :( boooo!


----------



## booflebump

Hello lovelies....

So far, we have checked off the list...

- Venue
- Minister
- Photographer 
- Videographer
- String quartet
- Piper
- The wedding party
- My dress is ordered :wohoo: :happydance:
- Family friend is making our cake
- Chosen our music for the ceremony
- Chosen our vows
- Booked make up artist

Need to look at stationery, a florist, do menu tasting, venue decoration, bridesmaids/flowergirl dresses, my accessories, find a hairdresser, organise favours, organise transport for guests, buy gifts for the bridal party, gift for Mr Boofs....lots to do!

xxx


----------



## sweetcheeks85

Ive seen a few dresses I like but dont want to set my heart on one incase it doesnt suit me :)


----------



## booflebump

sweetcheeks85 said:


> Ive seen a few dresses I like but dont want to set my heart on one incase it doesnt suit me :)

I've gone for something completely different to what I had in my head....so you never know what you will end up with! xxx


----------



## Debz82

ooo add me please 12th Feb


----------



## aidensxmomma

Hey ladies!

You all have so much more planned than I do. All I've got is my dress. :blush: I saw it on ebay and just had to get it. :)

I think I've picked our wedding colors, but I'm not entirely decided yet. I'm also pretty sure I've decided on a venue and a reception hall. The OH and I just need to go to the place and check it out before we put a payment down on it. 

Haven't even looked at photographers or anything else yet. :dohh:


----------



## Secret

I'm rather pee'd off... I ordered my custom made dress from china at the beginning of February and it still hasn't arrived GRRRRRRRRR!!!! Starting to wonder if it will ever come and I may have lost my money :cry:


----------



## EstelSeren

Secret said:


> I'm rather pee'd off... I ordered my custom made dress from china at the beginning of February and it still hasn't arrived GRRRRRRRRR!!!! Starting to wonder if it will ever come and I may have lost my money :cry:

I'm crashing a bit as I'm already married, but want to give a bit of advice so please forgive me! :thumbup:

I'd advise that you get in touch with them and keep doing so until you recieve it! I don't know where you ordered it from, but if you ordered it off Ebay contact Ebay and they should sort it out for you. It's horrible when this happens, I know. I ordered a cloak from America for my wedding in January and got an email saying that it would definitely arrive in time for the wedding. I got married Wednesday last week and it's still not here. So we're in the process of trying to get a refund or some sort of compensation.:growlmad:
It's awful, but at least you have about a year to make sure it's sorted and formulate a back-up plan! There's always a brightside! :hugs::hugs:

Beca :wave:


----------



## katieandbump

Hi girls looks like i'm joining you all, been engaged a year and want to get married next year, waiting to speak to the reverend but if all is ok should be 23rd july. This is the date me and OH met so it'll be 5 years to the day we met so will have a lot of significance if it became our wedding aniversary too. So excited so much to plan and we're on a strict budget we want to pay for it ourselves. I've already found my dream church and fallen in love with a dress from the ebay shops that custom make them in china, dont see a point in spending a fortune on a dress your going to wear once, it's so annoying that you put the word wedding on anything and the price rockets can't beleve how much photographers are. :D :D :D


----------



## Niki

Hi Im getting married on 18th June 2011 :D

I have already ordered my dress but we have to sort out the bridesmaids and mens suits.
We have also sorted: Church, Reception, Cake, Invites and Disco

We still have a fair bit to do but plenty of time as slong as the main bits are booked then it will be just fine :)


----------



## cocokitten

Add me! 

10th September 2011 :cloud9:

Oh my god though you've all got me panicking a bit now! I have'nt even got my engagement ring yet.

That will take a little while of saving.

Though the plans are coming together, we decided to get married god maybe a year ago or more now? and we've been through soo many ideas/arguments but finally the plans seem to be falling into place.

we've decided on 

-Reception venue
-Ceremony venue(well choice of two)
-Colours
-Honeymoon destination
-Reception entertainment

We've also researched everything like stationary, cake, cars, wedding dress have a good idea of everything we want now.


----------



## Niki

You have some things sorted so dont worry hun.. its good to get ideas together instead of just rushing things, it is both your big day so getting ideas first is the best way to go :)


----------



## cocokitten

I know, and I've changed my mind so many times about things! I like to know everything thats out there and then decide what i want.
I should have a ridiculous amount of wedding magazines by the time its all done, seems a shame to just chuck them


----------



## MissingBubs

Ooh, can ou add me too?!

We get married 23rd July 2011 (same day as Katie and bump and also our 4th anniversary!)
I'm so so excited, especially after going to a wedding on Saturday and receiving another invite today!

So far we have-

*Church booked
*Reception booked
*Photographer booked
*Cars booked
*Flowers booked
*Invites started (making ourselves)
*My dress bought (and hanging in my wardrobe!)
*Waiting on bridesmaid to organise meeting her aunt to do our cake

And as of today-
*My wedding ring and sparkley new engagement ring have been ordered (Yes, I'm having 2 engagement rings...spoilt or what?!)

:happydance::wedding::cloud9::wedding::happydance:


----------



## diamond301

congratulations to all fellow 2011 b2b

i'm another getting married on the 23rd July 2011, 2 days before my 30th birthday.

So far we've booked venue, catering and chosen bridesmaids. Have briefly started thinking about colour schemes and looking at bmaids dresses, photographers and flowers but nothing major.

Hoping to start looking at honeymoons from tomorrow when 2011 holidays go on sale :happydance:


----------



## sweetcheeks85

Gosh there are a few of us getting married 23rd July 2011!! :happydance: 

Busy moving house atm so wedding planning has been on hold but will get back to it soon :wacko:


----------



## Secret

I have just booked an appointment at a bridal shop to try on some dresses and have a play! Exciting and scary at the same time! Eeeeeeek!


----------



## faille

08 Sept 2011 for us :cloud9:
So far.... we've got the wedding colours picked, venue booked (ceremony, meal and reception all in one place) and I think I've found my dress - been trying to choose between 2 but I'm swaying more towards one, just wanna try it on again!

Making my Save the Date cards this weekend (hopefully!) and getting them sent out as. Early yeah but our wedding is on a Thursday so we wanna give people plenty of notice!

Not even thought about much else tbh. Hope I don't leave things too late :blush:


----------



## bethyb

Hey girlies, well im getting married on May 28th :) Been together 6 years in May and we have two beautiful children, Scarlett and Zac so we wont be having a huge do but saying that im very excited to be marrying my gorgeous welshman!
Have my bridesmaid dresses sorted and diet and gym mission started too! Going to see a lady next week in regards to booking our venue.
My cousin is a wedding photographer so thats done LOL and my mum is fab with flowers so shes doing my flowers.
Im gonna send out save the save cards next week i think as Ive made our wedding list.
Ive picked out my hymns too.
Im not really one for buying wedding mags and dreaming of a £2000 dress but be lovely to get some ideas and some prods off u girlies?
Congrats to everyone xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## topsy

Hi Everyone,

Could I be added to the list to please? 

I`m getting married on 21/5/2011 my 30th birthday :)

So far we have:
*Booked a church, but they already had 2 weddings booked, so had to go for an morning wedding, and we have lots of children coming worried this maybe a to long a day, so going to get in contact with another church and see what times they have available.
*Booked reception
*Car (My boyfriends step dad, we are trying to save money where we can)
*Chose colours and themes.
*Chose Bridesmaids and best man.
*Bought bits for table decoration (Need more) and children's goodies bags (again need more)
*Bought bits for Invites, order of service, table plan and place cards -we are doing our own(but again need some more)

Photographer is next on my list of things to do.

Take care and hope everyones plans are going ok. x


----------



## bethyb

Hey girlies :) 
Topsy noticed u have brought some of ur table decorations, was gonna ask where u got urs from? Not to sure where are the best place to source these?
Also those of you that are making your own invites where are you getting your inspirations from? 
xxxxxxxx


----------



## faille

bethyb said:


> Hey girlies :)
> Topsy noticed u have brought some of ur table decorations, was gonna ask where u got urs from? Not to sure where are the best place to source these?
> *Also those of you that are making your own invites where are you getting your inspirations from? *
> xxxxxxxx

Google images :lol:

I've always loved designing stuff so making my own is right up my street. For inspiration on how to actually lay things out, I just looked at a few websites which sell them and found out what I did / didn't like about them and went from there :thumbup:


----------



## topsy

bethyb said:


> Hey girlies :)
> Topsy noticed u have brought some of ur table decorations, was gonna ask where u got urs from? Not to sure where are the best place to source these?
> Also those of you that are making your own invites where are you getting your inspirations from?
> xxxxxxxx

Hi bethyb

Hey are dates are within a week of each other :happydance:

We are having butterfly themed wedding with cadbury's purple (or as near as we can get), silver and cream for our colours. Whats your theme and colours?

Table decoration are little light changing butterfly, they are clear, but at night it`s my 2 little bridesmaids job to turn them on, we got lots from the range they were 99p each, but I will buy a load on new batteries off ebay to put in them as not sure how they will be for next year!!

Also they had silver butterfly mirrors that we bought a few off and may place these on the tables too, with some crystal things on top. 

Also from ebay bought the ladies little wine glass charms silver butterflies, there were 10 for about £3.50 each and I am so pleased with them.

Like faille said I just googled butterfly invitations and kind Mixed my ideas with others! For our Invites we are having cream card, also from the range, think they were either £4/5.99 for 50 cards and envelopes. We have Silver stickers with "wedding invitation" writing at the top of the card.Purple card, cut into squares in the middle, and I bought a butterfly punch of ebay from china that we are putting a silver butterfly (also using as table confetti) on top of the purple, then a dark purple gem in the middle!! We a re going to use the same thing for order of service, place cards too. Bit of a technophobia or would try to put a photo, but have no idea how!!!!

Take care xxxx


----------



## bethyb

wow sounds so lovely, uve put a lot of thought in to it!!
I want brown creams and gold as my colours. My bridesmaid sresses are brown and my flowergirls are cream but thinking on having gold balloons at the tables with hearts as a theme I think? Ill have to have a look on e bay and try and get some ideas? I guess im waiting to see what the hotel we have im mind offer and then just add to that?
Im a bit scared of the wedding invites ha im not crafty like that but I want a homely wedding and id rather make my own than have them printed so I guess id better get started once we have the venue booked,
Im hoping in shifting some weight - im a 12/14 now and im back at the gym so once ive got into a 12 again ill try and sort my dress out, i just dont want a 14, i need the insintive to push me to lose the weight :)
Some lovely ideas though girls!
How big/small are your weddings? xxxx


----------



## faille

What better incentive than a wedding dress to lose weight :winkwink:

Our wedding is small, aprox 34 daytime guests and then aprox 120 for the evening. But we didn't want a big do, no point having people at the ceremony that we don't really talk to or haven't seen in years!


My dad is giving me some money towards my dress this Saturday coming. Eeek! So exciting, I think I've chosen between the 2 I love now :happydance:(Still wanna try it on again and make sure I still like it second time round lol!)


----------



## topsy

Hi Girls,

*Bethyb* Oh Your creams, gold and browns will look lovely together. Yep ebay is fab to get ideas.
I`m also hoping to loose some weight too before I start looking for my dress in early sep. I would also like to be a size 12, but I`m a size 16 at the mo, so have got a way to go! But have lost 8lbs in the last 3 weeks, so going in the right direction. You said about the gym, you are so good :) I can`t face that. We have an exercise bike and I use that.



faille said:


> What better incentive than a wedding dress to lose weight :winkwink:
> I have to agree with you thats my motivation. Bet you can`t wait to try on the 2 dresses again :happydance:
> 
> We are having 70 ish people to the wedding and meal and then about 120 ish (but it seems to keep growing) to the evening reception.
> 
> Take care x


----------



## topsy

Sorry girls haven't got this quote thingy worked out and don`t know how to edit posts yet! x


----------



## Secret

We'll be having roughyl 50-60 guests at the ceremony and around 100 for the evening. Our rings have arrived now so that's another thing crossed off the list :happydance:


----------



## katieandbump

Hey secret our wedding is same as yours 50-60 for wedding and breakfast and about 100 for evening. Could you add me to the list for friday 22nd july please :) thankyooou.


----------



## bethyb

When are u ladies gonna send ur invites out? Im not sure how much in advance to do it, although I thought about sending out save the date cards at the end of the month?
We are thinking about 70 for the wedding and about 80-90 for the evening do? 
Yeah Im going to pop into town on the weekend and price up a heart balloon piece to put behind the head table and to have gold/brown/cream ribbons on the place settings etc?
All a bit scary making it a reality in a way but very exciting too!
Ive decided on my ring but I dont think we will get them until we have some of the bigger stuff out the way.
Topsy im a 14 so want to be a slim 12 :) Just have to up my game! I wanna feel great on the day, having had 2 babies im afraid to say im past my best LOL
hahah 
Yep gonna have a e bay trawl later xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## katieandbump

Hey bethyb our wedding is 22nd july so we're sending save the dates out soon a year before the wedding so people don't book holidays and such as july is peak time for holidays. Our numbers are about 60 for the day and upto 100 for the evening.
I love ebay we're getting out save the date cards and most of our stationery from them such good value and looks really nice.
Is anyone putting a little slip note into their save the date cards asking to give an informal acceptance if they'd like to come because with us we have to have minimum 50 ppl for the day so if numbers drop alot don't know what we'd do invite randomers lol. 

Are you going for a gold or silver ring hun, i've got a white gold engagement ring so probably go for a silver ring although is it more traditional to have gold?

I've got some serious baby muffin top i need to work on apparently bicycle crunches are the best for bellies but geeeez effort! Going on holiday in 2 months and i WILL fit into my bikini Lol. I'm the same as you hun scared and excited!! xxxx


----------



## Frankie

Can I be added to the 21st May 2011 -whoop whoop less than a year now


----------



## topsy

Hi girls,

bethyb, how they gym sessions going? I slipped up over the weekend had Chinese for my birthday, and cake, but back on track today!

We are sending our invites out with Christmas cards, but we have lots of family, some in Zealand, Finland and Spain so they need time to organize flights, even though they know they dates!! I didn`t send out save the dates card, but only cause we got engaged and booked everything within a week! So when I told people about our engagement, I told they about the dates then! Plus it`s my birthday, and most people remember, as there were a lot of 364 days to go at the bottom of my cards a few days ago!!!
x


----------



## bethyb

Hey girlies! Loving the sunshine!!! Not been to the gym yet this week, opted for long pushchair walks instead and my legs are killing :)
Yep I have a muffin top too but im deffo on a mission to lose it!!
Id thought about requesting mumbers and wasnt sure if people did that so early on :)
Wedding bands wize Im having gold as my ring is gold with a large diamond and then little ones accross the band so I just want a gold band with small diamonds in the gold and I think Jay will have a gold/silver similar to mine?
Yep wedding is on the 28th May so im gonna send out at the beginning of june so there is no confusion over the date :)
Wedding shoes came today - whoop! :) xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Secret

Update: I have just ordered my beautiful dress! I can't wait 'til it arrives! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## katieandbump

Bethyb it's soooo hard to loose the muffin top isn't it my top half is the same as pre pregnancy but it's the hips and thighs that are so stubborn to shift trying to do loads of bicylce leg type sit up crunch thingy ma bobs lol. Aww secret you must be sooo excited i'm jealous :D

Topsy your wedding theme is same as ours love the cadburys purple, have you found your bridesmaid dresses yet i'm struggling to find nice ones in the purple and thought you might be of some help? x


----------



## topsy

Katieandbump, we are ordering ours from in the light box. But my aunts a dress maker, so she is going to tweek them if there not right.

Think when I first looked debenhams had one, not sure about Bhs.

Sorry can`t be of more help.

Hope your plans are going well.

x


----------



## kintenda

Hello!! We have finally had our date confirmed - 6th August 2011! Please can you add me! So excited! xx


----------



## Secret

kintenda said:


> Hello!! We have finally had our date confirmed - 6th August 2011! Please can you add me! So excited! xx

Done :thumbup:


----------



## kintenda

Thanks :)


----------



## honeybee2

Hiya ladies- can I join??

I'm getting married on the 19th August 2011. Its on a Friday. Its all booked and I'm so excited. It'll be in the Brecon castle Hotel woop!


----------



## Secret

Wecome honeybee2 :wave:

After much debating about whether i'd go shopping today or not I am SO glad that I did because I managed to bag a bridesmaids dress in a charity shop (hopefully it'll fit lol) and I got all my gorgeous underwear and sleepwear in the sale 20% off :thumbup: :happydance:

How are we doing ladies???


----------



## kintenda

Secret said:


> Wecome honeybee2 :wave:
> 
> After much debating about whether i'd go shopping today or not I am SO glad that I did because I managed to bag a bridesmaids dress in a charity shop (hopefully it'll fit lol) and I got all my gorgeous underwear and sleepwear in the sale 20% off :thumbup: :happydance:
> 
> How are we doing ladies???

Good job! Always good to get a bargain :thumbup:

I've had quite a productive day, actually! Booked our reception venue for definite, confirmed package with photographer and we'll be booking him shortly. He's a really nice guy and we're gonna do some boudoir shots for OH as a sneaky wedding gift :happydance: I've lost half a stone in the last three weeks - I only have a stone and a half to go until target - I'm not big but it's great to feel like I'm getting there. Am toning up too so it'll be a good gift :blush:
Have also been drawing up a list of things to do - it's a little daunting but am sure all will be fine :) Just enjoying planning everything - I don't want it to be stressful! 
Just about to book tickets to the wedding show in October at the NEC...
Oooh, and OH & I are going to do our save the date pics at the weekend. We're thinking of doing something with his old Merc - I might borrow a veil and some wellies and push the car?? Not sure...


----------



## kintenda

Hiya, please can you change me to 13th August 2011?
Pushed date back by a week as OH seems to be in love with our photographer :haha: & this was the only way to keep him involved. He'll be worth it though!


----------



## Boothh

hey can i join? may 2011 not sure what date yet cus we havnt booked anything! i am going to be booking in the next couple of weeks, we want to get married in cyprus with minimal guests, 

we have best man, maid of honour, flower girl, in mind and thats all we want oh an my little boy to carry our rings, 
i have found a venue though not booked it yet and i have a dress in mind but thats it!! xx


----------



## Secret

UPDATE: I now have my dress and I am sooo in love with it ha :happydance: :happy dance: :happydance:


----------



## tmr1234

can you change mine as we are getting marred 12th june 2011 

so far we have :
venue 
give notices and its 16 days today so we can get marred yay
bort my dress on sat
got all the flowers 
thats about it


----------



## c1reid

Hey,can i join? We get married 28th December.

So far i have my dress and thats it lol. Oh and my friend is my photographer as thats what she does,and booked the venue.

If anyone has any christmas ideas id love to hear them.Im only having my daughter as my bridesmaid as i want it to be just about her.cant wait :)

x


----------



## MelanieSweets

Hello ladies may I join you I am getting married on Sunday May 29th (bank holiday weekend) 2011!! 

so far we have venue booked and omg thats it!! xx hope your all ok? xx


----------



## sianyld

Hey can i join please??

Our date is 19th November 2011.:wedding:

So far we have booked:
the church
Reception venue
photographer
videographer
My dress is back and is being kept at the shop :happydance:inc tiara veil shoes etc
deposits paid on bm dresses
Oh and our FLORIDA!!! Honeymoon cant wait lol:happydance:

Gonna look at transport, cake and flowers within the nxt few months!

Good luck guys xxx:hugs:


----------



## Kirsti

Can i be added to here :) 9th July :D 
I have so far
Booked church
Booked reception
Booked caterer 
Booked flowers
invites
DJ
photographer
dresses
rings
favours 
and kids suits! 
xxx


----------



## Boothh

god your all so far infront of me iv not even booked mine yet just keep saying were gettin married next year iv looked at dresses haha and were we wanna get married thats i better get cracking havnt i! 

gunna go n price up everything n see how much we need to save! LOL


----------

